# Unexpected company-nice visit



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yesterday one of my hub's sons and his daughter came over, down from Baltimore. I've met him once a month ago.
Anyhow, I have met very very few of hub's extended family in 22 years. I know 2 sons well. I never met his 2 other sons and their kids, his mom and aunt who passed away last year, hub's brother. I was uncomfortable when his 2 sons came with their girlfriends and kids a month ago, but they were great and we had a good time. (4 sons altogether)

Yesterday one son and daughter come down. We hit it off right away. He's the type of guy that when he talks about what he knows, there's no BS. And we like some of the same things. So I look forward to his visits and the other son, too.

He went to the supermarket which is one mile away but was gone for an hour and I couldn't figure it out. But he comes back with some wings and a bottle of wine. Now I know what took him so long! It takes time to go thru their vast selection, LOL. I do the same thing.

So that's the visit. I'm finally meeting family.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was going to say that's kind of what it was like with mine and his family but it didn't take 22 years. More like five for some and ten for the rest. Living in different geographic areas makes for making it difficult to get together.


----------

